# One For The Pot



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

had a pop out this morning in the car, seen a half grown rabbit about 35yards in the field so i stopped opened the car window, took it with a head shot,
its only half grown but will be nice and tender, cheers jeff


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

good kill Jeff I just can't seem to get a rabbit I got all kinds of birds rabbits just know when I'm about I think....


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Looks like the little gun is earning a living.Just goes to prove you dont need to spend megga bucks to have a decent hunting tool.
What barrel is the gun fitted with?,Must be a decent one as 35 yard head shot is a really good shot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

spanky said:


> Looks like the little gun is earning a living.Just goes to prove you dont need to spend megga bucks to have a decent hunting tool.
> What barrel is the gun fitted with?,Must be a decent one as 35 yard head shot is a really good shot.


its just a standed 22cal barrel. jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shooting Jeff, its definitely a handy little gun.
Martin


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Good quality for a standard barrel then.Makes you wonder if all the hype about fitting custom rifled barrels is mainly just an advantage in 10 metre target shooting,And hunter field target.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

that little gun shot well above its weight there Jeff. Nice shot.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Is there a sight you'd recommend, for a standard .22?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Is there a sight you'd recommend, for a standard .22?


they are just a cheap set of 4x32 sights, they are spot on for close range, i cant see the point of paying more for a set of sights than the gun cost, cant get any cheaper than mine a friend gave me them ha ha, jef


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

too right. ta.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

good shot Jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant shot jeff


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice shot. Is shooting game from a car legal in the UK? It is illegal in all the states I have lived in in the US.

Wayne


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

if you are on private land with permission shooting from a car is legal in the uk


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Is there a sight you'd recommend, for a standard .22?


Check out JSramsbottom.


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Is there a sight you'd recommend, for a standard .22?


There are no standard sights really, it all depends on what you want from the scope and the kind of shooting you will be doing and in what conditions. If you want a good all round piece of glass then you don't get a bad Bushnell. If you fancy spending a bit more cash I have heard good things about the new Falcon scopes, and then if you want to splash out then there's the Swarovski's etc. It's always worth spending that bit more on the scope, as a rule of the thumb spend the same on your scope as you do on your gun. Second hand is often the way to go!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Most important thing, and if you knew this already I don't mean to insult your intelligence, is that on a spring piston air rifle the jarring motion of the piston can allegedly ruin a scope that's not designed to handle it. It's just on those kinds of airguns but I'd hate to see somebody ruin an expensive scope

EDIT: oh and [email protected] Jeff!! is there anything you can't shoot?!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yep. i had a BSA Supersport 12 foot pounds power. had a Tasco Gold Antler 3 - 9x 40 scope in a one piece mount, the recoil broke the cross hairs. its because a spring gun recoils in two directions.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You cant beat a good little gas gun, they are light and dont move when you shoot them, and can be left all day while hunting with having to release a spring, and no cocking sound, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

pre charged are considered far better than co2 Jeff.... huge price difference when buying ya kit though... Theobens gas strut works like a spring but wont lose power if left cocked. they used to sell them as a retro fit for other spring guns.... Pre charged are the best air guns now. in my opinion that is.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> pre charged are considered far better than co2 Jeff.... huge price difference when buying ya kit though... Theobens gas strut works like a spring but wont lose power if left cocked. they used to sell them as a retro fit for other spring guns.... Pre charged are the best air guns now. in my opinion that is.


I had a rapid7, it was on 28lb, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i soo wanted one of them. Cos John Darling used one an I loved his hunting articles.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> i soo wanted one of them. Cos John Darling used one an I loved his hunting articles.


I still have my licence, but the gun are that dear now, my rapid7 needed to much done to it so i sold it for parts, i had mine all camo and a leather bottle cover.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

look good


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

why do people bother with fac air guns Jeff ? .. could they not use a 22 rimfire ..... think thats what they are called.. i shot one at a game fair and it was a lot lighter and easier to shoot than any of my air guns. even the Parker Hale Dragon... the low recoil and higher power giving a flat trajectory would shurly make them a better option ?... im guessing here but the price of top end airguns now would mean a rimfire could be cheaper too


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

NICE SHOT!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> why do people bother with fac air guns Jeff ? .. could they not use a 22 rimfire ..... think thats what they are called.. i shot one at a game fair and it was a lot lighter and easier to shoot than any of my air guns. even the Parker Hale Dragon... the low recoil and higher power giving a flat trajectory would shurly make them a better option ?... im guessing here but the price of top end airguns now would mean a rimfire could be cheaper too


Because air rifles dont make as much mess, i have a shot gun up the farm i can use but ive only used it a few times, jeff


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Also air guns can be whisper quite.The logun i had was nearly silent from about 10 yards away from prey.
I went back to springers and gas rams-prefer a kick when shooting.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

that Parker Hale Dragon was super quiet with the Parker Hale silencer.... the click of the firing valve was louder than the muzzle blast. Made a bit of a loud pop without it mind.. I had the 22 sporter. they where single side stroke pneumatics. cocking and loading procedure was laborious but they where totally dead when firing. was the poshest gun iv ever had....collectable now... splendid trigger to.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Parker hale now do a multi shot,The actions a bit like a winchester,The air bottle is hidden in the stock-looks like a rim fire.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yer. thats been out a while now .. its ugly though innit... my dragon was all luverly an that...


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Yes Rob it is ugly,Doesnt appeal to me.
Going to sell my leci guitar and stuff and buy a Ratcatcher like the one Jeff owns.Be perfect for me-plinking in the yard and the odd rat shoot at the farm.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats what the gun is best at ... so i read... i'd do the power upgrade Jeff did. I recon that would make the gun even better.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Looks like it will be chrimbo before i raise enough dosh,But will up the power like Jeff.


----------



## Finny (Aug 8, 2011)

Dag gum sorry I am in the wrong country


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> Most important thing, and if you knew this already I don't mean to insult your intelligence, is that on a spring piston air rifle the jarring motion of the piston can allegedly ruin a scope that's not designed to handle it. It's just on those kinds of airguns but I'd hate to see somebody ruin an expensive scope
> 
> EDIT: oh and [email protected] Jeff!! is there anything you can't shoot?!


This is true but any expensive scope will be able to handle an airguns recoil, anything under £100 I would be wary of though.


----------

